# DVD driver fail UJ-851S



## deaton36 (Sep 14, 2007)

I jave an HP laptop & the dvd ram driver is corrupted it is a MATSUSHITA UJ-851S. Any attempts to load by the device manager in VISTA fails.


----------



## goings50 (Sep 23, 2007)

Same problem


----------



## HP_GEEK (Jan 15, 2008)

After intnive reasearch, i managed to find a solution for this problem. Follow these steps and hopefully your CD/DVD rom will get back to life:

1- In you start menu click run to open

2- in the empty field type 'regedit'

3- a page will open under the name 'Registry Editor'

4- on the left hand pane click on the arrow or plus sign next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE

5- Then look for 'system' and again click on the arrow next to it

6- Now look for 'CurrentControlSet' and one again click on the arrow next to it

7- Now click on the arrow next to 'Control'

8- look for 'Class' and click on the arrow next to it

9- now carefully look for '{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}' and this time click on it. dont just click on the arrow next to it.

10- In the right hand pane you will notice a couple of icons, look for any 'Upperfilters' and 'LowerFilters' and delete them.

11- Now, after you have completed the above, go to your 'device manager'. you can find this (in windows vista) by right clicking on computer icon on you desktop or in the start menu and then click on properties. a page will pop up, you will see device manager. click on it. 

12- in the device list look for you Matshita cd/dvd drive. right click on it and select uninstall. 

13- now restart your notebook. After your notebook has restarted successfully, your cd drive should appear in computer.

I tried this on my own notebook and it worked. let me know if it worked with your note book..


----------



## Istvanka (Feb 8, 2009)

Dear HP_GEEK,

After a lot of hours of work, I found your idea. IT WORKS!!!

Thanks a lot.ray:


----------



## jamman2222 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have this problem too, but before I try this fix, can I use system restore to undo any changes because this fix might not work.


----------



## dlonce (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey HP GEEK, Thanks it worked.


----------

